# Vixie's Fourth litter



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Here we have my forth litter. Mum is Satin dove, dad unknown. Hoping to get some satin's in this litter, i love satin's 

Mum


1 day old


2 days old


Today 5 days old


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you x


----------



## whiskers&amp;company (May 4, 2015)

They are gorgeous! And congrats, babies are so exciting!! You have quite the color variety in this litter <3


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

I love seeing pictures of the babies, they're so cute. I can't wait to get back from vacation so I can start planning litters again!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Little head spots!  Lovely!


----------

